# ارض للبيع بالاسكندرية 612 متر على الطريق الدائري



## layanalhussin (29 سبتمبر 2013)

شركة صن الكس للاستثمار و التنمية العقارية بالاسكندريه تعلن عن بيع اراضى على الطريق الدائرى اسكندرية بجوار كارفور ومنتجع اكاسياووسط البلد و شارع قنال السويس و حى محرم بك
شمس الاسكندرية اميز واضخم مجموعة اراضى على الطريق الدائرى
نعلن عن قطعة ارض بمساحة 612 متر على شارعين
بحرى تطل على جار بطول25.5متر
قبلى تطل على شارع 8 متر بطول25.5متر
شرقى تطل على جار بطول 24 متر
غربى تطل على شارع 8 متربطول 24 متر
على الطريق الدائرى

للاستفسار او لمشاهدة الارض الاتصال بنا على
01278040500
01208077744

لمشاهدة الفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEjb1SKcGno&feature=youtu.be />

لزيارة موقعنا
www.sun-alex.com

للدعم الفنى وطلب الخرائط
[email protected]





















:clapinghand::sm81:


----------

